# Marina View Towers & Marina Diamond 1



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Marina View Towers and Marina Diamond seem like good buildings to live at if you work in Dubai Internet City. Do you guys have any info about these buildings? Is it too noisy to live there? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

